# Ecran tactile



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2000)

Je cherche pour brancher sur un iMac dans une école d'enfants handicapés, les références d'un écran tactile et/ou d'un fournisseur.
SOS qui peut m'aider ?

------------------


----------



## JackSim (27 Octobre 2000)

À côté du stand de MacGeneration à l'Apple expo Paris en juillet dernier, il y avait une société française qui proposait entre autres des iMac avec écran tactile. Je ne me souviens malheureusement plus de son nom... Quelqu'un s'en souvient-il ?


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2000)

Merci pour la réponse mais j'ai vu ce stand à AE et la solution proposée ne me convient pas.
Cette société propose le remplacement de l'écran (en usine) et le tarif est plutot élevé ( plus de 7000 frs il me semble).
C'est très bien pour des bornes interactives mais dans mon cas...et avec un faible budget ce n'est pas possible.
Encore merci quand même.

------------------


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2000)

Pour Mac, tu as principalement 3 compagnies qui proposent des solutions sympas:

EloTouch (http://www.elotouch.com)
MicroTouch (http://www.microtouch.com)
et
TrollTouch (http://www.trolltouch.com)

Si tu n'as pas encore les iMacs, ces trois compagnies proposent un iMac modifié avec écran tactile

Si tu ne veux que le kit écran tactile, il faut regarder du côté de MicroTouch (http://www.microtouch.com/mthtml/03e_kits.htm) ou TrollTouch (http://www.trolltouch.com/portable17.html)

Je sais qu'on trouve en france facilement l'iMac tactile, mais je ne sais pas si les kits seuls sont distribués. Il te faudra contacter ces compagnies pour connaître leurs distributeurs locaux.


----------

